# Roid rage on Anadrol?



## Lee39 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm all set for a cycle of MENT/Anadrol/Eq from the start of the new year, and I'm a bit worried about potential roid rage. I've only had it properly on my first cycle, but this new cycle is almost like a first cycle again because it uses three things all of which are new to me. So my question is; does Anadrol cause roid rage?

I'm pretty sure Eq doesn't cause it, and no-one knows about MENT because it's so new, but hopefully some of you lads can give me the benefit of your experience on Anadrol. I'll be starting on 50mg, and moving up to 100mg.

I've got a new girlfriend who used to work in a gym as a fitness instructor, and she's got a big downer on roids because of her experiences with people there. She's agreed to go along with this cycle, reluctantly, but I promised that if I start acting like a dick I'd end the cycle. So it's quite important to find out about the potential roid rage...

Cheers lads.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lee39 said:


> I'm all set for a cycle of MENT/Anadrol/Eq from the start of the new year, and I'm a bit worried about potential roid rage. I've only had it properly on my first cycle, but this new cycle is almost like a first cycle again because it uses three things all of which are new to me. So my question is; does Anadrol cause roid rage?
> 
> I'm pretty sure Eq doesn't cause it, and no-one knows about MENT because it's so new, but hopefully some of you lads can give me the benefit of your experience on Anadrol. I'll be starting on 50mg, and moving up to 100mg.
> 
> ...



You really need to do more research. If your worried about increased aggression your best not doing that cycle. Anything that increases testosterone can lead to more aggression. Added to that the effect they have on all brain chemistry they can lead to highs and lows. Many of the drugs we on the forums are on have a direct influence on neuron function. Neurochemicals such as norepinephrine, dopamine, and serotonin are all effected. 

Anadrol has a very unpredictable effect on brain chemistry. Dbol is great for increasing dopamine levels but again can be unpredictable. It all depends upon the receptors they attach themselves to. In a rush now but basically I feel it mainly depends upon the person taking the AAS. If your a dickhead to begin with you will be an even bigger one when on AAS. If your really nice and very laid back you should be fine but may notice your alittle short tempered at times and more aggressive in certain situations. 

I am very laid back but even I notice the effects sometimes. Personally I feel the changes in me are more from long term use. I just mean they are more pronounced now due to constant usage over time and constant changes in test levels and brain chemistry. You should be fine but everyone is different and some can react bad from just a alittle bit of test in their system. Others can take over a gram of test and lots of tren and still be ok. 

I personally feel the MENT would have more of an effect on you... but again everyone is different. Lots of people get anxious from Eq (mainly high doses) so that can lead to more aggression and feeling weird in yourself. In a rush now but if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 18, 2010)

Forgot to say the worst thing about anadrol for me is the fact it makes you feel like crap most of the time your on it. Nothing major just a feeling of being alittle sick the whole time. Whereas dbol makes me feel great. But I should be getting some adrol soon as I love the pumps I get off it.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 18, 2010)

Lee39 said:


> I'm all set for a cycle of MENT/Anadrol/Eq from the start of the new year, and I'm a bit worried about potential roid rage. I've only had it properly on my first cycle, but this new cycle is almost like a first cycle again because it uses three things all of which are new to me. So my question is; does Anadrol cause roid rage?
> 
> I'm pretty sure Eq doesn't cause it, and no-one knows about MENT because it's so new, but hopefully some of you lads can give me the benefit of your experience on Anadrol. I'll be starting on 50mg, and moving up to 100mg.
> 
> ...




I think it all depends on the persons mentality to begin with. People often use AAS as an excuse to act up. If you cant control your emotions while on AAS then maybe you should pass. Ive never had anger issues even while on 150mg wk of ANADROL and 1gram of test.


----------



## mgkc155 (Dec 19, 2010)

i agree with ALIN -i have used 1000 mg test/week and 100 mg anadrol/day in the past and never once lost my temper-some people are assholes to begin with so they can be bigger assholes with taking steroids


----------



## Lee39 (Dec 21, 2010)

Elvia1023 said:


> You really need to do more research. If your worried about increased aggression your best not doing that cycle. Anything that increases testosterone can lead to more aggression. Added to that the effect they have on all brain chemistry they can lead to highs and lows. Many of the drugs we on the forums are on have a direct influence on neuron function. Neurochemicals such as norepinephrine, dopamine, and serotonin are all effected.
> 
> Anadrol has a very unpredictable effect on brain chemistry. Dbol is great for increasing dopamine levels but again can be unpredictable. It all depends upon the receptors they attach themselves to. In a rush now but basically I feel it mainly depends upon the person taking the AAS. If your a dickhead to begin with you will be an even bigger one when on AAS. If your really nice and very laid back you should be fine but may notice your alittle short tempered at times and more aggressive in certain situations.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. Agree that it depends on the person taking it, and everyone seems to agree that roids will only turn someone who's already a twat into a bigger twat - they won't transform your personality. But we're not necessarily talking about wanting to beat the shit out of people; even a fairly mild-mannered person on roids can become irritable and short-tempered, and that's what I'm talking about with the new girlfriend. Personally, apart from my first cycle, I only feel roid rage when I'm driving, and that's even on 400mg of Tren A and 1,000mg of Test E a week. So I think I'll be fine.

As for the MENT, well, as shown by my thread below, no-one knows. So that's a bit of a concern, but I'm going to suck it and see. It's a short ester, so if I start playing up I'll stop.


----------



## Lee39 (Dec 21, 2010)

ALIN said:


> I think it all depends on the persons mentality to begin with. People often use AAS as an excuse to act up. If you cant control your emotions while on AAS then maybe you should pass. Ive never had anger issues even while on 150mg wk of ANADROL and 1gram of test.



I think a bit of a myth has grown up over 'roid rage', invariably spread by people who've never used them. It only takes one arsehole on the gear to lose it and beat the shit out of someone, or worse, and suddenly we're all psychos. It's conveniently ignored that he was the sort of bloke who beat the shit out of people anyway. I'm afraid my own industry, the media, has been complicit in that. It's a good story, albeit simplistic, and can usually be accompanied by an eye-catching picture of a muscley bloke, and the public ignorantly buys into it.

Not to worry, at least we know the truth.


----------

